# Pes 2010



## nina19586 (9. April 2010)

Hey 
würde PES2010 mit der ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 flüssig laufen.
CPU ist ein AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-62 @ 2100 MHz 

Thx
Bye


----------



## nina19586 (12. April 2010)

Hey 
kann mir keiner eine Antwort geben.

Bye


----------



## boerigard (12. April 2010)

Es gibt eine Demo. Es wäre wohl am besten, wenn du es mal damit probierst.
Da ist dir schneller geholfen, als wenn du auf jemanden wartest, der ein gleiches oder ähnliches System, wie du besitzt.


----------



## Nomad (12. April 2010)

stimmt das wär ne möglichkeit. aber die steuerung in der DEMO ist dumm. Den X-BOX controller immitiert


----------



## iceman650 (12. April 2010)

Was heißt "immitiert"?
Auf jeden Fall kannst du die Steuerung auch im install-ordner mit der settings.exe verändern. Das sollte kein Problem darstellen.
Zum eigentlichen Problem: Auf der Packung steht: ab Pentium4 2,4ghz (singlecore) und ATI radeon 9700 (128mb vram)


----------



## Xion4 (12. April 2010)

unabhägig davon kann ich selbst mit Tastatur testen obs läuft


----------



## Nomad (16. April 2010)

ich bezog mich dabei auf die DEMO!
Die Steuerung kann nicht geändert werden, man spielt mit W,A;D und X! und nun guckt mal genau hin.....das ist die Anordnung der X-Box Knöpfe -.- in der DEMo kann man dies auch nicht ändern

und natürlich kann ich auch mit Tastatur spielen


----------



## Xion4 (17. April 2010)

Und die Tastursteuerung hindert ihn trotzdem nicht daran, anhand der Demo zu testen, ob seine Notebook stark genug ist, dieses Spiel angenehm darzustellen.


----------



## Nomad (17. April 2010)

hab ich das gesagt?


----------

